# Camping Chairs



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone recognise this camping chair we are trying to buy
Lightweight
Folding
High enough back to relax against, adjustable would be a bonus
Firm enough to use at a table, not like a residential care home chair that you can,t get out of!
Thanks 
Tel :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No.


Dave p


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

maybe one of these
chapter


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Try these: http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/606078.html they are not cheap but are very comfortable and will come up to the table ok.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: CAMPING CHAIRS*



brightsparkretired said:


> Anyone recognise this camping chair we are trying to buy
> Lightweight
> Folding
> High enough back to relax against, adjustable would be a bonus
> ...


Lafuma, some good offers on ebay.

EG 2 x RSX for £169 (failry heavy mind )
Or Camp Elis for around £45 but no high back, Light as a feather, think you need the XL for that.

Trev.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Is this the one :wink:






Alan H


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*chairs*



chapter said:


> maybe one of these
> chapter


Thanks chapter I thought we had exhausted all the internet sites but they have a couple that might do the job. We have spent all day today looking at models we got off the net that appeared to be exactly what we wanted it was a different story when u sat in them! Anyway have sent for a cat. from Riversway
Thanks again
Tel


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry a bit late picking up your thread BSR.

Last time out guess who  forget to pack the recliners and was in trouble :roll: 

So we called in at Spinney Motorhomes when passing and bought a pair of Lafuma Victoria folding chairs. Featherweight, not adjustable but very comfy, good for the table and easy to get out of, with good upper back support. Nothing fancy but an all round super chair at much, much less than the recliners. 

I see that Riversway do them as well. 

Highly recommended.

SDA


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*camping chairs - and spin dryers?*

We bought 2 of the sort that fold up like an umbrella, with armrests, and a cup slot in the armrest, for under 10 euros each, from Decathlon, the French sportswear supermarket.

After a season's use, the foot on one of them broke, so we took it back and they replaced it free of charge.

Very comfortable, light and packable.

What I would really like to find though, is a small and relatively light spin dryer. It would transform hand-washing on Aires - surely they must exist? 
If not, anyone producing one would be sold out in a flash. I would have thought you could use water as the weight or stabilising element, which would make them even lighter, but maybe that is not technically possible . . .

Helen


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: camping chairs - and spin dryers?*



hmh said:


> We bought 2 of the sort that fold up like an umbrella, with armrests, and a cup slot in the armrest, for under 10 euros each, from Decathlon, the French sportswear supermarket.
> 
> After a season's use, the foot on one of them broke, so we took it back and they replaced it free of charge.
> 
> ...


Try a salad spinner from Lakeland.

Well, it would do far a couple of pairs of socks :wink:

SDA


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

brightsparkretired said:


> Anyone recognise this camping chair we are trying to buy
> Lightweight
> Folding
> High enough back to relax against, adjustable would be a bonus
> ...


We bought a couple of these 2 yrs ago and also ought the footrests as well. They are very lightweight and recline as well. We only paid £30 for them so they have gone up in price. They did have an online deal on sometime ago where you could get 2 for £50.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: camping chairs - and spin dryers?*

What I would really like to find though, is a small and relatively light spin dryer. It would transform hand-washing on Aires - surely they must exist? 
Helen[/quote]

Do you want to have a seat incorporated in with your spin dryer .
You ladies want everthing, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Is this the one :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woaaahhhhh I WANT one of those.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*chairs*



Fatalhud said:


> Is this the one :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will these tow behind the MH?
tel


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*chairs*



Fatalhud said:


> Is this the one :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will these tow behind the MH?
tel


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

We've been looking for a sturdy folding chair for some time.

SWMBO has a mobility problem which affects her ability of getting into and out of a chair. Most folding chairs are not well built , are too low and the arms of most folding chairs have a tendency to move when she tries to sit or rise. The only chairs which seems to work is a Director style, but this does not allow her to relax and lie back.

A sturdy folding lounger which is not controlled by the arms of the seat would be ideal, the height problem can be overcome.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

There are loads of camping chairs on our website, theres even a washing machine hidden somewhere! :lol: 
:lol: :lol: 
Peter


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi,
We bought some of these from our local caravan dealer's shop a few years back. Very comfy etc especially with the footrest. Reasonably priced too.
>HERE<

Regards

Dave


----------

